# brainf*ck in java implementieren



## ficak (21. Jan 2011)

hallo leute, ich habe folgende aufagbe und weiß nicht genau wie ich das angehen soll. wenn jemand ideen haben sollte so möge er oder sie sich bitte melden

In dieser Aufgabe werden Sie ihre zweite Programmiersprache implementieren. Die Spezikation
der Sprache kann bei Wikipedia (Brainfuck ? Wikipedia nachgelesen wer-
den). Schreiben Sie einen Interpreter, das ein Brainf*ck Programm als Kommandozeilenparameter
bekommt und dieses ausfuhrt. Wenn Sie wollen konnen Sie die Eingabe an das Brainf*ck Pro-
gramm auch als Parameter mitgeben. Das verringert die Interaktivitat, macht aber Testing und
die Implementierung einfacher.

Ein kleiner Tipp fur die Implementierung: Die Klasse Stack kann gut benutzt werden um sich die
passenden Rucksprungadressen zu merken. Wenn man bei jedem Aufruf von [ die Adresse auf den
Stack legen, konnen Sie beim Ausfuhren von ] einfach die oberste Adresse vom Stack holen.


----------



## fastjack (21. Jan 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/blogs/landei/114-brainfuck-weniger-100-zeilen.html


----------



## FArt (21. Jan 2011)

Ah, Brainf*ck als Hausaufgabe... wir hatten immer nur so langweiliges Zeugs auf...


----------

